# Another New 150 Gallon Setup



## 7redbellies (Jul 2, 2013)

Just joined this forum, and I've just completed setup and stocked my new 150 gallon tank. I had a 40 gallon with 2 neon tetras, 2 Chinese algae eaters, 2 black Cory's, 2 live bearers (mollies), 2 silver tetras, and i put them in the tank figuring they would be food. The 7 red bellies went in last night. They are all approx. 2". All of the other fish lasted through the night and all day today. I took so e live minnows and threw them in the tank at about 8 pm, figuring it was worth a shot. Immediately the red bellies attacked the feeder fish until their bellies were full. What gets me is that some of the feeder fish they ate we're bigger than the tetras and such. Anyone ever had this happen where they are leaving the existing fish alone??? I mean the silver tetras are hanging around like they are on of them, and they don't seem to mind too much. Anyway, im new to piranhas, so if you have any pointers, id love to hear it. Here's a picture of my setup, maybe i can post a better one tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey man welcome








interesting story. never did that myself. but ive seen red bellies coexist with very small fish (tetras for example). when well fed them seem to ignore much smaller fish. anyways, thanks for the upload. is your gravel black n white?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool setup, Matt!...Thanks for sharing!...







..I still wouldn't rule out your reds finishing off the tetras, mollies, and cories just yet...they are only 2 inches in size so the size disparity isn't that much...that's usually the rule with pygo shoals...anything live is fair game!..It's just the nature of the beast!


----------



## Seth999 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah same here, Neons will usually work out with a few missing ever so often but the bigger fish seem to give up after a while on chasing so little food...I have all of mine eating cichlid pellets and quality freeze dried kril since about 1.5" in size, I also throw them some fresh(as I can get) fully intact shrimp or tilapia chunks about once a week or so...none are fed live feeders once weaned from them...this may contribute to them not beind AS aggressive to some extent.


----------



## 7redbellies (Jul 2, 2013)

Still no casualties in the original crew, many feeders have served their purpose though. The gravel is actually black and orange, i have a blacklight for nighttime viewing. Any tips on power heads and current generators? I bought a current generator(water circulator) and i also have a power head aerator. I can't decide if the current seems too strong?? Also, i added 10 trap door snails to the tank today to help with housekeeping. I appreciate the tips... Keep them coming.

Matt


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

If you have ample filtration, along with plenty of surface agitation, then powerheads really aren't necessary...I've never used them but I know a lot of people swear by them...however, with plentiful filtration, that should create natural currents inside your tank...







..but to each his own.


----------



## 7redbellies (Jul 2, 2013)

Da said:


> If you have ample filtration, along with plenty of surface agitation, then powerheads really aren't necessary...I've never used them but I know a lot of people swear by them...however, with plentiful filtration, that should create natural currents inside your tank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think im going to opt out of using the water circulator. They seem to like the weaker current of just the power head better. Plus, my plants are al, getting messed up. Do you have any recommendations for the best kind of feeders? Right now I've been using guppies truffles or golds.

Matt


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That's what I've always used as feeders...just make sure tanks are clean and not filthy or overly crowded and make sure goldfish, rosies, guppies, etc. look in good condtion...the best route to go though is to breed convicts if you have an extra tank for them!...







...Personally, I've never done that because it really wasn't necessary in my case.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

My reds co-existed very well with some little sharks and a few gourami (got them for nearly free at a petstore). They ate the feeders I put in... but never those guys... they also ate my snails tho... damn fish...

BUT... one day with the tank full of about 15 feeders... the sharks disappeared... then a few days later the one gourami was gone. the "smarter" gourami is still there after about 2 months... and so is my pleco... everything else that has been put in there is gone...


----------

